# Maxima rims on 05 Altima



## Natethan (Mar 8, 2005)

I was planning on putting new 18 inch Maxima rims on my 05 Altima 2.5L, and I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions? Is there any fitment issues? Also, do the factory tires on a 05 Maxima SE suck? The tires on my Altima are garbage! Any pictures would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Be prepared for a 5-7MPH difference on your speedo.


----------



## herman (Mar 23, 2004)

All season tires will always be garbage. Try out a $150+ summer tire at least once in your life and be suprised!


----------

